#ubuntu-il 2011-05-30
<matanya> מה המיקום של המיילבוקס של אבולושן?
<lousygarua> shalom lekulam
<trew100> toda
<trew100> gamha
#ubuntu-il 2011-05-31
<shani_> we
<shani_> test
<Nighthawk``> חחח כמה דרישות
<Nighthawk``> http://www.nrg.co.il/online/7/ART2/245/977.html?hp=7&cat=1002&loc=16
<Nighthawk``> שלדון פה ?
<lousygarua> yesh po mishu im KUBUNTU she yaxol laazor le mar avi k? http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/590
<Hoborg> בוקר טוב- מישהו במקרה מכיר את מערכת ההפעלה  kubuntu | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
#ubuntu-il 2011-06-01
<p3rp> hello
<p3rp> is there an official ubuntu channel
<trew100> זה מה קורה שכאתה יותר מידי ליד בלנדר כשמשעמם לך
<trew100> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/06/01/u43led.jpg
<brrrr> היי שלום
<brrrr> ואוו פעם ראשונה שאני מבקר כאן תוך כדי מזגן ונופים חולפים
<brrrr>  /j ##linux-il
<brrrr> grrrrr
<brrrr> או עכשיו זה הצליח
<Elihai> dor
<Elihai> מישהו
<Elihai> שלום..
<serfus> Elihai, מה נשמע?
<Elihai> בסדר,
<Elihai> אפשר פקודה
<serfus> ....?
<Elihai> אני רוצה פקודה ששכחתי אותה שמאפשרת לבטל סמלים של כוננים
<Elihai> בשולחן העבודה
<serfus> אממ... אני לא מכיר פקודה כזאת
<serfus> מה בדיוק אתה רוצה לעשות?
<Elihai> יש לי סמלים של כונן, כוננים בכללי,  usb וכו', קיצר יש פקודה שמאפשרת לבטל אותן
<serfus> אני לא מכיר פקודה שעושה את זה
<serfus> Elihai, יש  דרך ממש פשוטה לעשות את זה, עם אובונטו טוויק
<serfus> אתה משתמש באובונטו טוויק?
<Elihai> לא
<Elihai> אובונטו 10.4 רגיל
<serfus> כדאי לך להתקין אותה בכל מקרה כי היא ממש עוזרת בכל מני מקרים
<serfus> אבל אם אתה לא רוצה
<serfus> תלחץ Alt-F2
<serfus> ואז תכתוב שם
<serfus> gconf-editor
<Elihai> יופי הינה
<serfus> ותפעיל את התוכנה שם
<serfus> זה מה שחיפשת?
<Elihai> כן
<serfus> אחלה
<serfus> אז מכאן אתה מסתדר? Elihai
<Elihai> סיימתי
<Elihai> תגיד מה שלומך
<serfus> אני עשר
<serfus> :-)
<Elihai> איך אפשר ללמוד קצת אובונטו פקודות בסיס ואיך להסתדר איתה ללא ידע באנגלית באנגלית
<serfus> לא צריך ממש לדעת אנגלית כדאי להבין את הפקודות
<Elihai> אוקי
<Elihai> אז תוכל ללמד אותי
<serfus> אם תכתוב בגוגל "פקודות לינוקס" תגיע למספר תוצאות מעניינות
<serfus> אבל לא צריך לדעת כמעט שום פקודה כדי להסתדר עם אובונטו
<serfus> אם אתה לא רוצה - לא צריך
<serfus> אם אתה כן רוצה, אז בהחלט אפשר
<Elihai> אוקי איך אפשר לדעת את החומרה במחשב לבדוק מה החומרה וכו
<serfus> lspci
<serfus> אמור לעזור בזה
<Elihai> מה זה נותןל
<Elihai> שאלה איזה תוכנה לעסקים יש באובונטו
<Elihai> ניהול לקוחות משו
<Elihai> ,?
<serfus> לא יודע בדיוק
<serfus> יותר ספציפי?
<Elihai> לא יודע
<Elihai> משהו לניהול העסק
<serfus> אני לא מכיר
<serfus> גוגל תמיד יכול לעזור לך יותר מכל אחד אחר :-)
<Elihai> http://www.jaya.co.il/
#ubuntu-il 2011-06-02
<Elihai> ?
<Elihai> ?
<Elihai> מישהו פה
<nicoco_> nope
<Elihai> שלום
<Elihai> n אתה יכול לעזור לי
<Elihai> הוא לא מזהה תמדפסת שלי
<nicoco> עניין של דרייברים
<nicoco> לדעתי
<Elihai> התקנתי
<Elihai> אבל זה לא מדפיס
<Elihai> זה אומר שההדפסה התבצע
<Elihai> ה
<Elihai> אבל לא מדפיס כלום
<Elihai> והכל מחובר
<Elihai> ?
<Elihai> למה זה רושם מצב המדפסת: בהמתנה
<Elihai> ?
<Elihai> למה אף אחד כבר לא פה?
<sijp> Elihai: This is a nose-less area
<Elihai> ?
<nicoco> !
<Elihai> יש לי בעיה
<Elihai> זה לא מדפיס לי
<Elihai> יש ברשותי מדפסת HP-Deskjet-1000 שבכללי היא עובדת בווינדוס, אבל באובונטו ניסיתי להדפיס חשבונית, מסמך רגיל, כלום, פשוט הוא אומר שההדפסה הסתיימה, וכלום לא מדפיס אבל משהו שאני עושה על המאפיינים של המדפסת כתוב שהיא בהמתנה..
<Elihai> מה עושים?
<Elihai> והינה עוד משהו שאני לוחץ על עמוד ניסיון להדפיס
<Elihai> שגיאת שרת CUPS
<Elihai> התרחשה שגיאה בזמן פעילות CUPS: 'client-error-document-format-not-supported'.
<Elihai> לא יודע..
<Elihai> משו מוזר
<Elihai> ?
<Elihai> Elihai> יש ברשותי מדפסת HP-Deskjet-1000 שבכללי היא עובדת בווינדוס, אבל באובונטו ניסיתי להדפיס חשבונית, מסמך רגיל, כלום, פשוט הוא אומר שההדפסה הסתיימה, וכלום לא מדפיס אבל משהו שאני עושה על המאפיינים של המדפסת כתוב שהיא בהמתנה..
<Elihai> <Elihai> מה עושים?
<Elihai> <Elihai> והינה עוד משהו שאני לוחץ על עמוד ניסיון להדפיס
<Elihai> <Elihai> שגיאת שרת CUPS
<Elihai> <Elihai> התרחשה שגיאה בזמן פעילות CUPS: 'client-error-document-format-not-supported'.
<Elihai> אפשר עזרה לזה?
<nicoco> !google HP-Deskjet-1000 ubuntu drivers
<nicoco> hmmm
<nicoco> I see no hoborg.... :O
<nicoco> .google HP-Deskjet-1000 ubuntu drivers
<nicoco> !g HP-Deskjet-1000 ubuntu drivers
<nicoco> .g HP-Deskjet-1000 ubuntu drivers
<nicoco> ....
<nicoco> oh, it's just that damn lags
<Hoborg> HOWTO: Get an HP Laserjet 1000 to print [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-112556.html
<nicoco> Elihai - here you go
<Elihai> מה?
<Elihai> מזה אומר
<serfus> פגישה עוד 20 דקות, מי כאן?
<trew100> אולי
<serfus> מי פה לפגישה?
<matanya> כנראה שאני
<nicoco> http://nicoco.imgur.com/28WHG
<nicoco> new desktop :D
<nicoco> (me as well)
<lousygarua> מישהו עשה פגישה היום?
<nicoco> לא היה אף אחד, אז לא :}
<eran> איך פועל הצ'אט? מי יכול לעזור לי?
<trew100> ?
<eran> מה הבעיה?
<eran> ?
<trew100> איפה אתה רואה בעיה?
<eran> אני מנסה להוסיף\לנתק הארד דיסק מהמחשב (פנימי) וכאשר אני עושה את זה המערכת לא עולה
<eran> וזה ממש מדכא
<trew100> יש לך 2 דיסקים?
<trew100> ואתה רוצה לנתק אחד מהם?
<eran> כרגע כן, אחד מהם מתץ ואני רוצה לנתק אותו
<trew100> תראה שלא מותקן עליו הבוט
<trew100> יכול להיות שזאת הבעיה
<eran> ברור...
<eran> רגע
<eran> יוצא ל initramfs
<eran> ב"לא מותקן עליו הבוט" התכוונת שזהו לא ההארד דיסק עליו מותקן האובונטו?
<trew100> לא
<trew100> בוט זה החלק הראשון הדיסק שמגדיר את העליה של המערכת
<trew100> כשאתה מתקין הוא שואל אותך איפה להתקין
<eran> אוקי
<trew100> עכשיו במידה והדיסק שאתה רוצה להוציא  הוא מסטר אז רוב הסיכויים שהבוט מותקן עליו
<eran> הוא לא מאסטר
<trew100> ואז אם אתה מוציא את הבוט הוא לא יטען את המערכת
<eran> ההתקנה כולה בוצעה על גבי הדיסק החדש
<trew100> תוציא את הדיסק החדש נראה באיזה שלב הוא נתקע בעליה
<eran> הבעיה זהה גם כאשר אני מכניס הארד דיסק נוסף (3 הארד, סה"כ)
<eran> זה יקח רגע ואני צריך להתנתק ולהתחבר שוב
<trew100> סבבה
<trew100> ביי
<eran> תודה רבה ד"א!!!
<trew100> :)
<eran_> akuo auc
<eran_> שלוב
<trew100> מצונן
<eran_> :)
<trew100> והרי החדשות מפי
<eran_> עוד רגע.....
<eran_> אוקי, מאתחל ומנתק את הHd
<eran_> אתה שם?
<trew100> כן
<eran_> עכשיו הוא נתקע בשלב עוד יותר מוקדם....
<trew100> איפה?
<trew100> מה הוא כותב?
<eran_> לפני שהסמל של העיגול הלבן הופיע
<trew100> איזה?
<eran_> הסמל של אובונוטו
<trew100> אה אוקי אז הבוט יושב עליו
<trew100> שזה אומר שהמצב טוב
<eran_> אוקי, עכשיו אני מקבל את ההודעה הבאה:
<eran_> gave up wating for root device. common problems:
<trew100> זאת ההודעה של מקודם?
<eran_> - boot args (cat/proc/cmdline)
<eran_> fi
<eran_> כן
<eran_> יש המשך
<trew100> כשאמרת בהתחלה שהמערכת לא עולה זאת היתה השגיאה?
<eran_> כן
<eran_> והופעלה busybox
<trew100> תנסה ללכת ל-fstab ותראה אם מוגדר לו המחיצות האלו של הדיסק הישן
<eran_> רשום גם AA
<trew100> שים להם # כדי שהוא לא יחפש אותם בעליהשל המערכת
<eran_> ALERT! /dev/sdb2 does not exist
<trew100> בממשק הגרפי או הקונסול?
<eran_> אין לי בכלל ממשק גרפי במצב הזה
<trew100> כמה אתה יודע להשתמש בשורת הפקודה?
<eran_> אין אני מגיע ל כדאשנ?
<eran_> לא מי יודע מה
<trew100> אוקי
<trew100> בגדול אני חושב שאתה צריך לגשת לקובץ fstab שנמצא בתקיית /etc
<eran_> אוקי
<trew100> ולערוך אותו עם עורך טקסט לשים סולמית לפני השורה שמציינת את sdb2
<trew100> כך אני חושב
<trew100> לא נתקלתי אף פעם בנתיים לגשת ולעשות את זה
<eran_> אתה יודע להאוקי אז אני אאתחל את המחשב עם ההארד דיסק
<eran_> רגע
<trew100> אני רק יודע שהקובץ הזה אחראי על המחיצות
<eran_> ואיך אני יכול להוסיף הארד דיסק חדש?
<trew100> הוא נראה לי מזוהה לבד
<eran_> בעצם.. דבר דבר
<trew100> השאלה מה גורם למחשב להיות כל כך נצרך לדיסק הישן
<eran_> אני עשיתי סקר קטן באינטרנט ויש לי הרגשה שזה קשור להגדרות ה bios
<trew100> יכול מאוד להיות
<eran_> נכנסתי ל fstab
<trew100> עם הרשאות רוט?
<eran_> לא
<eran_> כיצד?
<trew100> SUDO
<eran_> sudo \etc\fstab?
<trew100> כן רק עם עורך טקסט
<trew100> אז תכניס לשם גם את ג'דיט
<eran_> אני חושש שכאן מגבלת הידע שלי מל
<eran_> מתחילה להראות
<eran_> אני נמצא בטרמינל, לצאת?
<trew100> לא
<trew100> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<eran_> אוקי,
<eran_> יש
<eran_> עכשיו אני צריך עזרה בהבנת הנקרא שם
<trew100> תדביק את מה שיש שם לאתר פסטבין
<trew100> כך יהיה קל לקרוא מה הוא כותב לך
<eran_> תאיית באנגלית...
<eran_> pastebin?
<trew100> https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fpastebin.com%2F&ei=kvDnTY_rG8iEtgea_qjzCg&usg=AFQjCNF-IzUwb9ZLggI-NnAfRkD3zeFS1w&sig2=3cUnTM_evD594do54a00Sg
<Hoborg> Pastebin.com - #1 paste tool since 2002! @ encrypted.google.com
<trew100> אוייש יש לי גוגל מוצפן
<trew100> בכל אופן זה הלינק
<eran_> נכנסתי, איך אני שולח לך?
<eran_> זה במחשב השני...
<trew100> שים לינק
<eran_> אוקי רגע
<eran_> ב embed?
<trew100> אחרי שאתה עושה שלח תביא את הלינק
<eran_> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<eran_> לא עבד
<trew100> מה לא עבד?
<eran_> אני לא מכיר את האתר הזה, איפה אני מוצא את הלינק
<trew100> אתה מדביק שם את הטקסט שיש לך ועושה שלח
<trew100> ואז אתה מדביק פה את הלינק
<eran_> אני צריך להיות משתמש רשום?
<trew100> לא
<eran_> http://pastebin.com/KVqYiuQh
<Hoborg> er - Pastebin.com @ pastebin.com
<eran_> עבד?
<trew100> לא
<eran_> רגע
<trew100> הוא הביא לי דף ריק
<eran_> יש לך עוד רעיון?
<trew100> כן שלפני שאתה שולח אז תדביק את הטקסט
<eran_> אני יכול להעתיק את זה לכאן?
<trew100> אתה רוצה אתר אחר להדביק?
<eran_> אם יש לך במלאי
<trew100> שניה
<eran_> http://pastebin.com/Je2Jc5FH
<Hoborg> eg - Pastebin.com @ pastebin.com
<eran_> זה אמור לעבוד
<eran_> עובד???
<trew100> eran_:  אני חייב לזוז
<trew100> ממש סליחה
<eran_> זה בסדר
<eran_> הבמון המון תודה בכל אופן
#ubuntu-il 2011-06-03
<lousygarua> moshe742, נוכח?
<trew100> היי
<trew100> מישהו יודע אם לאובונטו יש פיירוול?
<trew100> איך אני יכול לכבות אותו?
<lousygarua> trew100, אמור להיות פיירוול בילט-אין
<lousygarua> אם אני לא טועה תחפש על ufw
<lousygarua> או iptables
<trew100> אם אני רוצה לכבות אותו
<trew100> אני רוצה ליצור שיתוף עם ווינדוס 7
<trew100> lousygarua: ומשום מה אני לא מצליח
<trew100> אני כבר לא יודע איפה הבעיה
<trew100> מסתבר שזה לא בהפיירוול
<trew100> כך נראה לי
<Nighthawk``> אם אין לך פורטים חסומים אז אין סיבה שזה יהיה הפיירוואל
<Nighthawk``> רק תוודא שפיירוואל של וינדווס לא חוסם אותך כי לרוב הבעיה שם
<trew100> גםבליהפיירוול של ווינדוס אין לי גישה
<trew100> ני מנסה לגלוש לאי פי של המחשב הוהוא לא מקבל אותי
<trew100> Nighthawk``: איך אני אמור להכנס עם סמבה?
<trew100> smb:/user?
<lousygarua> trew100, יש את הדרך הגרפית להיכנס דרך סמבה בעזרת
<lousygarua> places > network > windows network
<lousygarua> או משהו כזה
<lousygarua> אפשר גם דרך הגנום (או נאוטילוס?) עם smb://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx אם אני לא טועה
<trew100> lousygarua: אני מנסה כך
<trew100> אבל להוא לא מאשר לי כניסה
<moshe742> lousygarua, עכשיו כן
<lousygarua> יש לך פינג בין המחשבים כשהפיירוול לא חוסם אותם?
<lousygarua> את הפינגים
<lousygarua> trew100, ^^^
<moshe742> אני חושב שאין פיירוול מובנה באובונטו
<moshe742> לפחות לא אחד פעיל
<trew100> איך אני בודק אם עיש פינגים?
<trew100> עם יש*
<lousygarua> from the terminal: "ping [ip]" (ctrl-c to stop pinging)
<moshe742> אתה רוצה לבדוק פינגים לכתובת מסויימת או מה?
<moshe742> אתה יכול לעשות פינגים במסוף
<trew100> בדקתי עכשיו על ידי ping IP
<trew100> כמובן ששם יש את הכתובת האמיתית
<lousygarua> moshe742, יש מצב שנפגשים היום ברחבי האינטרנט עם דורף אביב ואולי גם אבישי כדי לעבוד על האתר
<lousygarua> trew100, ויש פינג?
<trew100> הוא כותב לי network ix unreachable
<trew100> is*
<trew100> כי אני לא מחובר לרשת עם את'רנט
<moshe742> lousygarua, טוב שאתה אומר לי, תקראו לי כדי שאהיה שם, אשמח לעזור ולחזור להיות פעיל כמו שצריך:)
<trew100> אלא למחשב השני
<moshe742> אתה בטוח שאתה מחובר לאינטרנט בכלל?
<trew100> אני לא מוחובר לאינטרנט
<lousygarua> trew100, אהה, חיברת את המחשבים אחד לשני? השתמשת בכבל מוצלב?
<trew100> אני מחובר עם הכבל של האינטרנט למחשב השני
<moshe742> אז למה אתה מנסה לעשות פינג??
<trew100> אני מנסה לקבל רשת מקומית
<trew100> כי אני רוצה לראות אם יש תקשורת
<moshe742> טוב, בזה אין לי מושג:(
<trew100> אני רוצה לגשת לקבצים במחשב השני
<trew100> יש לי שם כמה עשרות גיגות להעביר אלי
<lousygarua> אוקיי, אז אתה לא רוצה להעביר את זה דרך הראוטר? כי אתה מתחבר לרשת המקומית בוויירלס וזה יותר איטי מלחבר כבל ישירות בין המחשבים?
<lousygarua> בכל אופן, חיברת את המחשב בכבל מוצלב?
<trew100> כו אני עם כבל
<trew100> כן*
<trew100> ולא דרך ראוטר
<lousygarua> ולגבי הכבל, הוא מוצלב או רגיל? רגיל זה שאתה מחבר לראוטר והכל עובד נחמד. מוצלב זה שמחברים בין מחשב למחשב
<trew100> רגיל
<trew100> אופס???
<lousygarua> אופס :)
<trew100> כי בין ווינדוס לווינדס זה עובד נהדר
<lousygarua> אה אוקיי
<lousygarua> בין שני מחשבי ווינדוס אתה יכול להעביר קבצים ישירות עם הכבל
<lousygarua> הבנתי נכון?
<trew100> כן
<lousygarua> ובאותו כבל אתה יכול להשתמש כדי לחבר בין המחשב ולראוטר? זה מוזר כי פיסית זה לא עובד ככה ברמת החיבורים בתוך הכבל
<lousygarua> אבל בוא נגיד שזאת לא הבעיה
<lousygarua> מה שעכשיו קורה זה שאתה מחבר את הכבל ממחשב למחשב, מוריד את הפיירוול בחלונות, מגדיר לשניהם כתובות עם subnet משותף, ואין פינג
<trew100> בחלונות פיירוול כבוי
<trew100> איך אני מגדיר לשניהם כתובת עם סאב נט משותף?
<trew100> בווינדוס אני יודע
<trew100> איך זה בלינוקס?
<lousygarua> אם אתה על eth0 אז זה משהו כמו:
<lousygarua> ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.xxx/24
<lousygarua> נראה לי
<lousygarua> ה-24 זה אומר שה־24 ביטים הראשונים הם ה־subnet
<lousygarua> אבל אתה בטח יודע את זה
<trew100> לא אני לא :)
<trew100> פרמישן דניאד
<lousygarua> אה צריך עם sudo
<trew100> אה
<trew100> שניה
<trew100> אוקי הוא קיבל
<lousygarua> גם המחשב השני עם אותו סאבנט? הסאבנט מאסק בשניהם צריך להיות שווה כדי שהם יבינו שהם באותה רשת ולא צריכים לפנות לאיזה ראוטר כדי לחבר בין שתי רשתות
<lousygarua> תנסה פינג עכשיו
<lousygarua> עדיף מהאובונטו אל חלונות ולא הפוך :)
<trew100> שניה
<trew100> הם שינו את זה בווינדוס 7
<trew100> אני צריך למצוא איפה זה
<lousygarua> מה את ה־ip settings של הכרטיס רשת?
<trew100> כן
<lousygarua> אני חושב שהם באותו מקום ב־7, אתה רק צריך למצוא איפה פותחים את ההגדרות רשת שנראה לי אפשר למצוא אותם בלחיצה ימנית על האייקון של הרשת בסיסטם טראי
<trew100> מה אני מגדיר לו ב-DNS?
<trew100> מסיכת רשת 255 ושער ברירת מחדל בלי שום ערך
<trew100> כן?
<lousygarua> לא צריך להגדיר, כי אנחנו משתמשים בכתובות אייפי של המחשב ולא צריך להמיר שמות לכתובות איי פי
<lousygarua> תעשה את המסיכת רשת 255.255.255.0
<lousygarua> ואז השלושה מספרים הראשונים באיי פי (הסאבנט) צריכים להיות אותו דבר בשני המחשבים
<lousygarua> שער ברירת מחדל לא משנה כי אתה לא יוצא מהרשת (רק כשאתה נותן אייפי עם התחלה שונה מהשלושה מספרים הראשונים הוא פונה לשער)
<lousygarua> אני מסביר לא ברור
<lousygarua> ip: 192.168.0.xxx, subnet: 255.255.255.0, gate 192.168.0.1
<lousygarua> או משהו בסגנון
<trew23> t'קר
<trew23> או עכשיו הוא כותב
<trew23> lousygarua: חזרתי
<trew23> אחרי שהגדרתי את זה מה הלאה?
<lousygarua> מה הודעה האחרונה שקיבלת ממני?
<lousygarua> תנסה פינג
<lousygarua> אם שניהם באיי פי שונה, אבל עם אותו סאבנט מאסק אז צריך להיות פינג
<trew23> יש פינג
<trew23> ואוו גדול
<trew23> בכל אופן הוא לא נותן לי לגשת לקבצים
<lousygarua> סבבה אז דבר ראשון יש תקשורת בין המחשבים
<lousygarua> אני משער שיש שיתוף של איזה ספריה בחלונות
<trew23> כן
<lousygarua> ועכשיו דרך הsmb://192.168.0.yyy צריך לעבוד אבל הוא לא עובד, נכון<?
<trew23> ננסה שוב
<lousygarua> יש לי קקי, אני כבר חוזר
<trew23> תם הזמן המוקצב לשרת
<trew23> זה מה שהוא אומר
<trew23> ךףצ,ף
<trew> חזרתי
<trew> אין לי מושג  מה קורה לו שהוא לא נותן לי לכתוב פתאום
<trew> קטע אני חושב שהצלחנו להתחבר לא לווינדוס אלא לאינטרנט הנייד שיש לי בווינדוס וממנו אני כגולש עכשיו
<trew> לכן יש פינג ואין גישה
<trew> הגדרתי שיתוף על ידי כניסה ל
<trew> IP4
 * lousygarua is here and reading your messages
<trew> ושם שיניתי אותו לרשת מקומית
<trew> יכול להיות שזה השפיע על ההתקן הנייד?
<lousygarua> אם אני זוכר נכון צריך להגדיר שיתוף אינטרנט בחלונות כדי שהאובונטו שמחובר בכבל לכרטיס רשת של המחשב חלונות יקבל אינטרנט מהכרטיס הנייד על החלונות
<lousygarua> או משהו כזה
<lousygarua> אתה גולש מהאובונטו אני מבין
<lousygarua> ככה שיש איזה סוג של שיתוף
<lousygarua> אבל אין גישה לקבצים שזה מוזר
<lousygarua> ככה זה הולך עכשיו?
<trew> לא
<trew> אני גולש  מהווידוס
<trew45> אין לי מושג מה עובר עליו
<trew45> אבל הוא לא נותן לי לכתוב אחרי כך וכך דקות שלא נוגעים בו
<trew45> בכל אופן אני גולש מהווינדוס ולא מהאובונטו
<trew45> lousygarua: יש?
<lousygarua> כלומר, אתה גולש בחלונות, מתחבר לצ'ט, ואז הוא מנתק אותך מהצ'ט אחרי כמה דקות?
<trew45> משהו כזה כן
<trew45> הוא לא נותן לי לכתוב
<trew45> אני מתחבר דרך האתר של אובונטו גאון מי שהמציא את זה
<lousygarua> אננ
<lousygarua> אממ
<trew45> מה עכשיו?
<trew45> או לפחות אפשר לכתוב
<trew45> או לפחות אפשר לכתוב
<trew45> או לפחות אפשר לכתוב\
<lousygarua> trew45, אני מחפש מישהו שפתר בעיה דומה באינטרנט
<trew45> ×£80
<trew45> טוב עם הצט הסתדרתי
<lousygarua> trew45, אולי תנסה את הפוסט השני בפורום הזה? http://www.sevenforums.com/network-sharing/106885-cannot-access-windows-7-shared-folders-ubuntu-macosx.html
<Hoborg>  Cannot access Windows 7 shared folders from Ubuntu and MacOSX - Windows 7 Forums @ www.sevenforums.com
<trew45> אוקי הולך לבדוק
<lousygarua> trew45, מת לי, ההודעה האחרונה שקיבלתי ממך זה 'אני הולך לבדוק'
<trew100> אני פרשתי
<trew100> אני לא מצליח ונגמר לי הזמן לשבת על זה
<trew100> lousygarua: בכל אופן תודה רבה רבה רבה רבה
<trew100> אני אשב על זה מאוחר יותר אחרי שאני אלמד את השטח טוב יותר
<lousygarua> סבבה
<lousygarua> שמח לעזור :)
<lousygarua> Ddorda, serfus הופה הופה
<serfus> lousygarua, בוקר טוב
<lousygarua> בוקר אור
<lousygarua> serfus, Ddorda, תגידו לי מתי תרצו לעבוד על האתר
<lousygarua> moshe742, גם אתה
<lousygarua> אם אתם רוצים בכלל! כופרים!
<moshe742> מבחינתי בערב הכי נוי
<moshe742> נוח*
<lousygarua> אוקיי משה
<moshe742> אם אני לא אהיה פה תתקשרו אלי, לא בטוח שאהיה מול המחשב אבל אוכל להיות לידו
<lousygarua> בינתיים נראה מה אפשר לעשות
<moshe742> קודם שהאחרים יגיבו, אני יכול עכשיו אם צריך
<serfus> אני יכול להיות נוכח עכשיו, לא בטוח כמה אני יכול לעזור
<lousygarua> moshe742, אתה מנהל או משתמש רגיל באתר? כי הוספתי משהו לתפריט ניווט הראשי שאני רוצה שיהיה רק למנהלים
<lousygarua> "תור אישור לתגובות" או משהו כזה
<moshe742> אני לא בטוח שיש לי ניהול באתר, מצד שני לא ממש בדקתי
<serfus> אתה כן moshe742
<moshe742> אז איך אני רואה את הדברים למנהלים?
<lousygarua> serfus, moshe742, אני חושב שאתה לא מנהל
<lousygarua> תסתכלו תחת 'משתמשים' ו־'מנהלי אתר'
<serfus> צודק
<serfus> משה אמור להיות מנהל פורומים
<lousygarua> moshe742, שלחתי לך הודעה בפידג'ין לגבי האימייל שלך, תשלח לי אותו בפרטי או משהו כדי שאוכל להציק לך כמו שאני מציק לכולפם
<moshe742> אני חושב שהייתי מנהל בפורום הזה, אבל לאחרונה נהייתי פחות פעיל ואולי גם בגלל זה הסירו אותי מהתפקיד
<moshe742> כרגע פידג'ין לא מותקן ולא השתמשתי באמפת'י מאז התקנת 1104
<moshe742> דקה, אני אפעיל את זה
<serfus> באמת זכור לי שנתתי לך הרשאות
<serfus> lousygarua, אתה יכול להעלות עכשיו את מה שרצית אתמול בפגישה (שלא התקיימה)
<lousygarua> serfus, http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/%D7%9E%D7%94%D7%9C%D7%9A_%D7%A4%D7%92%D7%99%D7%A9%D7%94_%28Agenda%29
<Hoborg> מהלך פגישה (Agenda) – ויקי אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
<lousygarua> הדברים שרציתי להעלות נראה לי אפשר להציג מול המיילינג ליסט כדי להגיע לכולם
<lousygarua> כי זה חיפוש תפקידים בעיקר
<moshe742> lousygarua, מה רצית לגבי?
<serfus> מי שאחראי על הנושא בערוץ הם האופים
<serfus> שזה אני, משה, שועלדון ושימי
<serfus> וגם דור
<serfus> שימי לא מתחבר יותר בכלל
<serfus> שועלדון עסוק מדי
<serfus> גם משה עסוק
<serfus> וגם דור עסוק
<serfus> מה שמשאיר אותי
<moshe742> לכן אני מעדיף שכרגע אני לא אהיה מנהל בפורום עד שאראה שאני מספיק פעיל בשביל לחזור לתפקיד
<moshe742> אביב, אתה מספיק לעשות את העבודה שלך באתר וכדומה?
<serfus> moshe742, אפשר להשאיר אותך, זה לא עולה כסף :)
<moshe742> או שאתה צריך עזרה?
<serfus> אני לא עושה באתר כלום
<moshe742> אני מתכוון לאתר והפורום, לא פה
<lousygarua> serfus, אני אשמח אם בסוף כל "פגישה" תעדכן תאריכים וכאלה בטופיק
<serfus> moshe742, אין לי תפקיד מסוים באתר, אני מוחק ספאם שאני רואה ולא הרבה מעבר לזה
<serfus> lousygarua, agreed
<moshe742> את העידכונים כל אחד יכול לעשות (עם הרשאות), זה ענין של דקה
<serfus> lousygarua, בכל מקרה, ברגע שאני אראה פה מישהו פעיל פה בצ'אט שמוכן להיות אופ אני ישר אתן לו
<lousygarua> יש איזה קטע בפורום שאי אפשר לתת לאנונימים להגיב חופשית וצריך לאשר להם את הזינגאבו. הם רק יכולים לפתוח תגובות.
<lousygarua> לדעתי צריך להוסיף שם איזה קאפצ'ה או משהו
<moshe742> אני מאמין שאפשר, זה ענין של הגדרות בדרופל לדעתי
<lousygarua> צריך קאפצ'ה נגד רובוטים
<moshe742> כן, אחרת זה יגרום להספמה קשה
<lousygarua> ואני לא בטוח איך מוסיפים את זה לתגובות, בטח יש איזה מודול או משהו
<serfus> דור פעם אמר משהו לגבי קאפצ'ה
<serfus> אני חושב שהוא כן הוסיף משהו
<moshe742> אני אסתכל על זה בימים הקרובים, אני גם ככה רוצה ללמוד דרופל
<serfus> כי כבר אין הרבה ספאם כמו שהיה פעם
<moshe742> lousygarua, שלחתי לך את המייל שלי
<lousygarua> זזתי לאכול משהו, אני עוד אחזור(!)
<Ddorda> יש הגנה
<Ddorda> היה גם קפצ'ה פעם
<Ddorda> אבל הורדתי כי פנו אלי כמה עוורי צבעים
<Ddorda> יש פתרום יעיל אחר
<lousygarua> Ddorda, היה קפצ'ה בתגובות אנונימיות? אני לא מדבר על פתיחת אשכול חדש
<lousygarua> Ddorda, אני חושב שהפתרון של reCaptcha
<lousygarua> מתאים גם לעוורים
<lousygarua> עוורי צבעים*
<Ddorda> לא
<Ddorda> הנוא לא מתאים
<Ddorda> היה בפורום הישן
<Ddorda> והוא לא מתאים
<lousygarua> Ddorda, שורה תחתונה אני מעדיף שיהיה קפצ'ה בתגובות אנונימיות ושלא יצטרכו אישור מנהל
<lousygarua> איך עושים את זה? יש איזה מודול?
<gigx> [16:05] <gigx> מישהו יכול להסביר לי מה זה [16:05] <gigx> Cycle count [16:06] <gigx> בסוללות?
<gigx> Ddorda: פה?
<serfus> גוגל לא עוזר לך?
<gigx> serfus: חיפשתי רק שטויות כתובות לי
<HaimN> הי, תגידו, יש אפשרות אולי להוסיף במסמך שכתוב בשפת C שורה שתיישר את כל הפלט שלו לצד ימין? אני משתמש בפאץ' לרוקבוקס (רוקבוקס זה תוכנת הפעלה אלטרנתיבית בקוד פתוח לנגנים) שמאפשר לי לקרוא את וויקיפדיה בנגן, הבעיה היא שהכל משתבש לי כי הטקסט מיושר לשמאל, מישהו
<HaimN> יודע על דרך קלה לישר את זה לימין?
<HaimN> זה הפאץ':
<HaimN> http://www.rockbox.org/tracker/task/4755?getfile=22849
<lousygarua> Ddorda, שלום רב
<lousygarua> serfus, אהלן
<serfus> וברכה
<lousygarua> לגבי האתר, מה אתה אומר לגבי הסרת הלינקים של העמוד חדשות ושל העמוד פורומים ישנים כי הוא מת
<serfus> מבחינתי אפשר
<serfus> צריך להחליט מה רוצים לעשות בכלל עם הפורומים הישנים
<serfus> והלינק לחדשות לא שווה הרבה כי הוא מציג בדיוק את מה שיש בעמוד הראשי
<lousygarua> טוב אני משנה את התפריטים
<lousygarua> זה קצת עצוב לי שאין גרסת "פיתוח" של האתר שאפשר לעשות עליה ניסוים
<lousygarua> צריך לדבר עם אבישי שיעשה את זה או משהו, הוא האיש נכון?
<serfus> אני לא ממש יודע במה זה כרוך אבל אני חושב שתמיד אתה צריך להעדיף לדבר איתו בנושאי האתר כי הוא האיש
#ubuntu-il 2011-06-04
<lousygarua> Ddorda, serfus, מה אתם חושבים על להוסיף לדף הראשי איזה סטיקי פוסט קצר שיספר מה זה אובונטו, ורק אחריו יבואו החדשות?
<Ddorda> lousygarua: לך על זה
<serfus> lousygarua, נשמע טוב
<serfus> Ddorda, פה?
<HaimN> serfus פה?
<serfus> HaimN, אכן
<serfus> :(
<serfus> מה נשמע? HaimN
<HaimN> מצויין
<HaimN> תגיד בפורום אצלך מופיע כמה הודעות כתב כל משתמש?
<HaimN> אני לא יודע אם זה רק אצלי
<serfus> כן
<serfus> מופיע אצלי
<HaimN> טוב, מוזר, אצלי זה לא מופיע
<serfus> יכול להיות בגלל שאני מנהל?
<HaimN> אולי
<HaimN> אורחים אמורים לראות את זה?
<serfus> אם אצלך זה לא מופיע אז אצל מי כן?
<serfus> כלומר, איך אתה יודע שאמור להיות?
<HaimN> כתוב לי הודעות:
<HaimN> אבל שום מספר אחרי זה
<serfus> מוזר
<serfus> באיזה דפדפן?
<HaimN> פיירפוקס
<serfus> האם ניסת בדפדפן אחר?
<serfus> אהא
<serfus> בשועל האש גם אני לא רואה
<HaimN> אני אנסה בכרום
<serfus> סליחה, טעות שלי
<serfus> אני כן רואה מתי שאני מתחבר
<serfus> כאורח אני לא רואה
<serfus> צריך לבדוק את זה עם דור או אמיר
<serfus> נראה כמו באג כלשהו בהרשאות
<lousygarua> אני אמיר
<serfus> נכון מאוד P:
<serfus> לא ראיתי שאתה כאן
<lousygarua> גם אני לא
<serfus> lousygarua, תקרא קצת למעלה מה שכתבנו
<lousygarua> קראתי
<serfus> יש לך תבונה כלשהי?
<lousygarua> רגע, גם כשמחוברים אז לא רואים את ההודעות?
<HaimN> lousygarua, אתה רואה בפורום ליד הודעה שמשתמש כתב, כמה הודעות יש לו?
<lousygarua> כן
<HaimN> אני לא רואה גם כשאני מחובר
<serfus> אני כן רואה כשאני מחובר
<lousygarua> שניה אני אסתכל בהרשאות אם יש איזה משהו כזה
<HaimN> serfus: אני אשלח לך את הסיסמה בפרטי
<matanya> איך אני משנה את הגדרות הדואר היוצא בציפור הרעם?
<matanya> אני רוצה שהוא ישלח מהדואר שממנו התקבלה ההודעה
<lousygarua> אני מוסיף את הקטע שלא רואים הודעות של משתמשים כאשר אתה לא אדמין לבאגים באתר, כנראה זה משהו פחות טרויאלי ממה שזה נשמע
<nicrocodile> זה משנה אם מישהו לא רואה את ההודעות?
<serfus> nicrocodile, זה לא נחמד
<serfus> אני מניח שאפשר לחיות ככה
<serfus> אבל זה משהו די בסיסי בפורום
<nicrocodile> למה לא? למי אכפת כמה הודעות מישהו כתב?
<nicrocodile> אנחנו לא איזה פורום אפאקספי-ווטאבר שלכולם עומד מלראות כמה הודעות הם כתבו
<nicrocodile> אנחנו פורום שמיועד לתמיכה
<nicrocodile> אני חושב שזה אפילו חיובי שלא נותנים לזה דגש
<serfus> נכון, אבל בכל זאת
<HaimN> nicoco: עדיין, זה נותן דרבון לענות תשובות
<HaimN> תשאל את דור ומשה על התחרות שהייתה להם פעם
<nicoco> לדעתי זה מיותר
<nicoco> כשעוזרים צריך לעשות את זה כדי לעזור
<nicoco> לא כדי לזכות בתהילת עולם על מספר התגובות שיש לי בפורום אובונטו
<nicoco> אבל זניח להתווכח על זה
<HaimN> לדעתי זה לא מזיק מהצד, ובכל מקרה, כשאתה מקבל תשובה ממישהו שאתה רואה שיש לו הרבה הודעות, אתה יודע שהוא לא ייעלם פתאום
<serfus> כאורח זה בהחלט מוסיף אמינות כשאתה רואה מישהו עם מספר גבוה של הודעות
<serfus> לא צריך ליחס לזה יותר מדי משמעות אבל אני בטוח שזה מששנה
<HaimN> לא תמיד הרבה הודעות אומרים על האיכות שלהם, אבל בדרך כלל זה משקף קצת
<serfus> אני לא אומר שזה משקף את האיכות, אבל בתור אורח שבא עם בעיה ומחפש פיתרון אני בטוח שקל יותר להקשיב למישהו עם הרבה הודעות (מראה על וותק, נסיון....)
<serfus> כמובן שבפועל, יכול להיות לך 1000 הודעות ו־800 מתוכם הם ספאם או דיבורים סתמיים
<HaimN> ועוד דבר, צריך לבדוק אם אפשר להוסיף אפשרות להציד את כל ההודעות שכתבת, זה עוזר שיהיה אפשר לעקוב אחרי תשובות שעניתי אם הכל הסתדר
<serfus> אני גם חשבתי על זה
<serfus> הפורום של דרופל לא משהו
<HaimN> רגע, מה עם עמיר, הוא הסתדר?
<HaimN> אני עדיין לא רואה
<HaimN> *אמיר
#ubuntu-il 2011-06-05
<nady> k
<nady> לילה טוב
<LinuxTest> היי
<HaimN> Ddorda: כשתהיה פנוי, אם תוכל להגדיר בהרשאות של הפורום שכל משתמש יוכל לראות כמה הודעות הוא ואחרים כתבו, כרגע רק מנהלים יכולים לראות את זה, וסרפוס לא הסתדר עם זה אתמול, (אם עדיין יש לך אפשרות לגשת לניהול של הפורום), תודה.
<Ddorda> אני אסתכל על זה עוד מעט
<HaimN> בזמך הפנוי...
<HaimN> זה לא כל כך חשוב
<serfus> nicoco, אתה יכול להסתכל רגע בפורום, להגיד לי אם עכשיו רואים את מספר ההודעות
<serfus> ?
<nicoco> לא רואים
<nicoco> כתוב הודעות:
<nicoco> אבל אין מספר אחרי זה
<serfus> הממ.. לא עזר
<serfus> Ddorda, זה לא עזר...\
<serfus> Ddorda, אתה יכול להוסיף אותי לקבוצת המתרגמים של לאנצ'פד?
<Ddorda> serfus: אני כבר לא כ"כ מתרגם, אז עדיף שתבקש מירון
<serfus> לא מהקבוצה של מתרגמי אובונטו
<serfus> זאת של לאנצ'פד
<serfus> לירון אין שם אדמין
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> וואלה
<serfus> אני כמעט בטוח, שניה אני אבדוק
<Ddorda> טוב, אז תוכל לדבר עם ירון שיגיד לי מה דעתו?
<serfus> כן, רק לך יש
<Ddorda> ^[
<serfus> אוקיי, אני אדבר איתו
<Ddorda> ^
<Ddorda> סבבה
<Ddorda> תודה
#ubuntu-il 2012-05-28
<nady> k
<nady> לילה טוב
#ubuntu-il 2012-05-29
<Penguincsc> serfus: u there?
#ubuntu-il 2012-05-31
<yharrow> hey guys
#ubuntu-il 2012-06-01
<riot_> ?
<riot_> מי פה?
<yharrow> hey peoples
<Avihay> hello
<yharrow> hey avihay :D
<Avihay> hi
<yharrow> good morning :)
<yharrow> How you doing today
<Avihay> good morning
<yharrow> Does the ubuntu israel team still hold meetings?
#ubuntu-il 2012-06-03
<GuySoft> היי, יש רסס לפורומים של אובונטו ישראל?
<serfus> אני זוכר שיש
<serfus> רק לא מוצא עכשיו בדיוק איך ואיפה
#ubuntu-il 2013-05-27
<rosenzweig> Shalom.
<avihay> hi
<or_schapira> הי
<avihay> <dede> when i cklick on applications i see only the last application that i used. i don't see all the applications installed  on ubuntu. how do I see all applications?
<avihay> in unity
<or_schapira> למה לא עברית?
<avihay> that's the language he chose to ask his question
<or_schapira> שישאל בצ'ט אובונטו הכללי, לא באובונטו ישראל
<manowar3> שלום
<shmoolUbun> ערב טוב יש מי שיודע אם יש קיצור דרך לעבור מאנגלית לעברית כמו בוינדוז
<shmoolUbun> להתעורר
<shmoolUbun> יש כאן מישהו
<matanya> shmoolUbun: אתה יכול לקבוע אותו
<matanya> אתה משתמש ביוניטי?
<shmoolUbun> מה זה יוניטי
<matanya> אהה, אתה חדש.
<shmoolUbun> ברור הבנת מיד
<shmoolUbun> אני היום התחלתי להכנס ביובונטו וגם IRC היום גיליתי
<matanya> יש לך סמל של מפתח ברגים באחת הפינות?
<shmoolUbun> מפתח ברגים? אם אתה מתכוון למשהו שדומה לכבות המחשב וכשאני לוחץ עליו נפתח לי רשימת של דברים... אז כן
<matanya> יופי
<matanya> אתה בממשק באנגלית או בעברית?
<shmoolUbun> אני תמיד בעיקר עובד בצרפתית דהיינו באנגלית אבל לפעמים אני רוצה גם לעבוד בעברית כמו עכשיו
<matanya> shmoolUbun: בממשק הכיבוי הזה יש תת-תפריט שנקרא הגדרות
<matanya> השלישי אם אני לא טועה
<shmoolUbun> כן הגדרות סיסטם
<shmoolUbun> נפתח לי
<shmoolUbun> אצלי זה הראשון
<matanya> יש שם תמיכה בשפות
<matanya> או language support
<shmoolUbun> כן
<matanya> משם מנהלים את שפת הממשק
<matanya> אם אתה רוצה לנהל את הגדרות המקלדת
<matanya> יש תפריט שנקרא keyboard layout
<matanya> או פרישת המקלדת
<shmoolUbun> אני ררוצה בעיקרון כמו בוידוז קיצור דרך
<matanya> בתוכו יש תת תפריט שמנהל את המקש שמחליף בין שפות
<shmoolUbun> SHIFT ALT או משהו בסגנון
<shmoolUbun> לעבור מאחד לשני
<matanya> נדמה לי שזה מקש ברירת המחדל
<matanya> ניסית אותו?
<shmoolUbun> רק שניה הוא בודק משהו לא יודע מה
<matanya> תמיכה בשפות
<shmoolUbun> כן
<shmoolUbun> בודק GNOME-LANGUAGE -SELECTOR
<shmoolUbun> סיים
<shmoolUbun> מה אמרת
<matanya> בתפריט פרישת המקלדת
<matanya> או keyboard layout
<shmoolUbun> אין לי כזה תפריט
<matanya> כמה שפות  מוגדרות לך במערכת?
<shmoolUbun> עכשיו יש לי אפשרות להתקין ולמחוק שפות
<matanya> מה מוגדר שם? אנגלית?
<shmoolUbun> יש לי עברית צפרתית ואנגלית
<matanya> בkeyboard layout?
<shmoolUbun> כתוב שפות של חלונות ותפריטים
<matanya> לא, תחזור אחורה
<matanya> all settings
<shmoolUbun> אין לי אחורה
<shmoolUbun> עכשיו שוב פעם בודק כי סגרתי ופתחתי שוב
<matanya> יש שם אחורה, אם תסתכל למעלה, בכל תת תפריט יש את שם התפריט ולפני את תפריט האב, הם לחיצים
<shmoolUbun> תשמע בתמיכת שפות נפתח לי מיד חלון עם שפות ויש רק כפתור למחוק או להתקין שפות
<shmoolUbun>  ויש פורמט אזורית משהו
<matanya> איבדתי אותך
<matanya> לא בתמיכת שפות
<matanya> בתפריט שנקרא keyboard layout
<shmoolUbun> סידור מקלדת אולי
<matanya> פריסת מקלדת
<shmoolUbun> כן אולי זה זה
<shmoolUbun> מה יש שמה
<matanya> יש לך הצגה של פריסות המקלדת שלך
<matanya> איזה שפות אתה רואה?
<shmoolUbun> עברית צרפתית
<shmoolUbun> ובצרפתית כתוב בסוגריים משהו שאיני יודע לתרגם סליחה
<matanya> זה בסדר
<matanya> למטה, יש לך אפשרויות
<shmoolUbun> כן
<matanya> תלחץ
<shmoolUbun> כן
<shmoolUbun> יש רשימה של דברים
<matanya> יש שם בתפריט: key(s) to change layout
<shmoolUbun> כן אני רואה
<matanya> תרחיב את התפריט
<shmoolUbun> כל הכבוד לך אתה חזק
<matanya> ותבחר את כל המקשים שאתה רוצה שימלאו את הפונקציה הזו
<shmoolUbun> אתה גאון
<matanya> יכולתי לומר לך איך לעשות את זה ברבע שורה בקונסול
<shmoolUbun> תגיד
<shmoolUbun> אני רוצה ללמוד
<matanya>  setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll us,il,fr
<matanya> shmoolUbun: כמעט הכל קל יותר בקונסול
<matanya> שורת הפקודה היא חברך הטוב ביותר
<shmoolUbun> אני גם רוצה ללמוד את זה
<shmoolUbun> אבל זה נראה קשה להבין איך זה עובד
<matanya> זה פשוט מאוד
<matanya> עם הניסיון זה בא מהר למדי
<shmoolUbun> תודה על העזרה
<shmoolUbun> מאיפה אתה
<matanya> ישראל
<shmoolUbun> זה שיערתי
<shmoolUbun> מה אתה עובד
<matanya> איש סיסטם לינוקס
<shmoolUbun> יפה על כל פנים תודה רבה
<shmoolUbun> כל טוב
<matanya> לילה טוב
<shmoolUbun> לילה טוב
#ubuntu-il 2013-05-28
<shmoolUbun> אני רוצה להתחיל ללמוד על שרת בלינוקס יש למשהו רעיון במה להתחיל עם המחשב ביתי שלי, שאגב אני התקנתי בו ubuntu רק בvirtualbox
<shmoolUbun> ואיזה סוג משימה התחלתית אני צריך לקבוע לעצמי כתרגיל
<shmoolUbun> כי אני יודע שלומדים רק אם מתרגלים, לקרוא חומר ועוד חומר הרבה יותר קשה, לי במיוחד
<shmoolUbun> יש כאן מישהו
<matanya> shmoolUbun: הדרך הטובה ביותר ללמוד היא לקרוא ולהתנסות
<shmoolUbun> matanya, אני רוצה להתנסות אבל במה להתחיל
<matanya> בשולחן העבודה
<shmoolUbun> אני מתכוון איזה תרגיל לעשות יש לי רק מחשב אחד בבית וזהו איך להתחיל עם רשתות וכו'
<matanya> אני לא יודע
<shmoolUbun> אני צריך הדרכה בזה אבל מאוד קשה לי למצוא
<shmoolUbun> את הדברים הבסיסיים למדתי טיפה, אני גם עדיין לא שולט בכלל, אבל אני לא יודע איזה תרגיל לעשות
<Zeev> תגידו יש בארץ ספק אינטרנט יותר זול מ100 ש"ח?
<or_schapira> תלוי מה רוחב הפס שאתה רוצה
<Zeev> הכי זול שיש 1.5 מגה מספיק
<Zeev> ...
<or_schapira> אנחנו משלמים משהו כמו 50 ש"ח
<or_schapira> אבל היום כבר לא נותנים 1.5 מגה
<Zeev> בבזק בינלאומי אמרו לי-עכשיו עברה שנה, עד עכשיו אתה שילמת לנו ביחד 69 ש"ח על תשתית ועל הספק, ועכשיו נגמרה השנה, ותשלם לבזק 79 ש"ח על תשתית הכי זולה שיש להם, ולנו (לבזק בינלאומי) תשלם 39 ש"ח.
<or_schapira> אחד מהדברים הבאים:
<or_schapira> 1)תתקשר לבזק בנפרד מהם
<or_schapira> 2)תברר על בנדלים שקיימים אצל ספקים אחרים
<or_schapira> 3)תשאל אותם אם יש להם בנדל חדש
<or_schapira> (אנחנו משלמים 50 על תשתית, על ספק משהו כמו 19 ל012, אבל אני בספק אם זה עדיין רלוונטי כיום)
<someone235> קצת אופטופיק, אבל למישהו פה יצא לעבוד עם adwords api?
<shmoolUbun> רציתי לדעת איך אני עושה כשאני כותב ls -l על איזה תיקיה ומופיע לי השמות בעברית אבל בסדר הפוך איך לעשות שיופיע לי ישר
<avihay> hi
#ubuntu-il 2013-05-29
<lousygarua> שלום לנוכחים
<or_schapira> שלום לנוכח
 * avihay is a plant
#ubuntu-il 2013-05-31
<locodir-user> xsa
<nylon100> יש פה מישהו?
#ubuntu-il 2013-06-01
<akaars> quit c u next life
<avihay> יש לי deamon שמתרסק מדי פעם. אני רוצה שיאותחל מחדש כל פעם
<avihay> והוא צריך לרוץ כרוט
<avihay> עצות?
<Zeev> מה זה הbot שלך
<Zeev> ;)
<avihay> לא, הבוט הארור פשוט נכנס ללולאה אין סופית או משהוא
<avihay> דיברתי עם משהו שנתן לי עצה, אז לא משנה
<Zeev> avihay: סתם מולהב מדי על המידע סליחה לא התכוונתי להעליב
<avihay> אני לא ממש מצליח לפרש את מה שאמרת כעלבון
<Zeev> אני לא מומחה גדול בלינוקס אבל למה לא תכתוב איזה bash סקריפט שרץ ברקע כroot ובודק האם הפרוסס של daemon מת או שלוקח 100% CPU
<Zeev> איך שנמאס לי לחיות יא אללה
<Zeev> סליחה, טעיתי בערוץ
<amireldor> לא טעית לא טעית :)
<wborx> שלום
<wborx> תמיד אף אחד לא עונה כאן
<wborx> יש לי שאלה
#ubuntu-il 2013-06-02
<f> hi
<f> anione?
<Guest3174> hi?
<Guest3174> some one here?
<Guest3174> my english is not so good, but i realy need help
<Guest3174> מישהו פה?
<avihay> כן
<Guest3174> הו יופי
<Guest3174> קרתה לי תקלה חמורה, בעקבות הפעלת התוכנה test disk
<Guest3174> מכיר?
<avihay> לא נראה לי
<Guest3174> בכל מקרה, לפי הקישור כאן, עושה רושם שדרך התוכנה של אבונטו אפשר לשחזר את המצב
<Guest3174> תוכל לבדוק? האנגלית שלי לא הכי...
<avihay> זה? http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Guest3174> כן
<Guest3174> השתמשתי עם התוכנה הזו
<avihay> מה בדיוק ניסית  לעשות?
<Guest3174> היה לי כונן חיצוני שפתאום הפסיק להראות את התיקיות שהיו עליו, אלא הראה מלא תיקיות עם כיתובים בג'יבריש
<Guest3174> אז ניסיתי לשחזר את הכל דרך התוכנה הזו
<Guest3174> ואני חוששת שזה בעצם עשה לי שחזור או לא יודעת מה, על הכונן של המחשב עצמו
<Guest3174> ומאז, כשאני מפעילה את המחשב, מייד נכתב לי
<Guest3174> 1234F:
<Guest3174> וזהו
<Guest3174> אז עשיתי חיפוש ברשת
<Guest3174> ומצאתי את האשכול הזה
<Guest3174> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=859101&s=642a2fab04e1a6509030319d18220f27
<Guest3174> וממנו נודע לי לראשונה על קיומה של התוכנה אבונטו שיכולה להציל את המצב
<Guest3174> אתה איתי?
<Guest3174> :(
<Guest3174> אבי?
<avihay> טוב, הוא מציע שם להתקין גראב מחדש
<avihay> היה לך לינוקס על המכונה?
<Guest3174> לא
<Guest3174> windows 7
<avihay> אז מה שהוא מציע מקביל ללקחת את הדיסק התקנה של חלונות, ולהשתמש בו לשחזור הbootloader
<Guest3174> אין לי את דיסק ההתקנה אצלי
<Guest3174> מה בעצם תוכנת אבונטו עושה?
<avihay> אין ממש "תוכנת אובונטו". אובונטו זו הפצה של גנו/לינוקס, שחברה בשם קאנוניקל מתחזקת, עם דגש על ידידותיות למשתמש הממוצע
<Guest3174> אז בקשר לתקלה שלי, אבונטו לא יכולה לפתור לי שומדבר?
<avihay> אתה יכול להשתמש בlive cd של אובונטו כדי לחתת בהרדיסק שלך, וגם לגלוש מהמחשב כל עוד החלונות שלך מושבת
<avihay> לחטט?
<Guest3174> לחטט
<Guest3174> אבל לא ממש הבנתי אותך
<Guest3174> מה זה
<Guest3174> live cd?
<avihay> אם היה לך רק חלונות, אז היה לך כנראה מותקן רק הבוט לואדר של חלונות. הם בשירשור התקינו בוט לואדר בשם גראב שכדי להעלות חלונות, טועם את הבוט לואדר של חלונות
<Guest3174> אוקיי
<avihay> live-cd זו מערכת הפעלה מתפקדת על דיסק
<avihay> אתה פשוט מכניס, אומר למחשב לעשות בוט מכונן הסידי, ואתה מקבל סביבת עבודה
<avihay> (כמעט) מלאה
<Guest3174> ניסיתי לעשות את זה דרך
<Guest3174> Hiren's.BootCD.15.2
<avihay> אפשר גם להתקין כזה על דיסק און קי
<Guest3174> עשיתי את זה
<Guest3174> אבל אני לא רואה את הכוננים של המחשב
<Guest3174> זאת אומרת
<Guest3174> אין כונן C
<Guest3174> שומדבר
<Guest3174> מה יכולה להיות הסיבה?
<avihay> שנמחקה לך טבלאת המחיצות
<Guest3174> וואו
<Guest3174> שיט
<Guest3174> ולכן בעצם
<Guest3174> גם דרך
<Guest3174> Hiren's.BootCD.15.2
<Guest3174> לא רואים כוננים?
<avihay> הhiren נותן לך מעין live-cd של חלונות xp
<Guest3174> אה, הבנתי
<Guest3174> אז רגע
<Guest3174> וכל המידע שהיה על הכוננים נמחקו???
<avihay> הייתי מנסה לראות בעמצעות איזה live-cd של לינוקס
<avihay> לא, לא בהחרך
<Guest3174> בהכרח:)
<avihay> בהחרח
<Guest3174> לא משנה
<Guest3174> איך אפשר לנסות לראות באמצעות LIVE CD?
<avihay> בכל מקה, אני צריך להתארגן לבית-ספר
<Guest3174> אתה הולך?
<avihay> אתה מעלה אותו, ופותח מנהל קבצים, ורואה אם מופיע לך ההרדיסק
<Guest3174> אני עושה את זה דרך תוכנת
<Guest3174> Hiren's.BootCD.15.2
<Guest3174> ואני לא רואה שיש לי כוננים במחשב
<Guest3174> בכלל
<Guest3174> אין לי
<Guest3174> live cd
<Guest3174> מאיפה אני מורידה את זה?
<amireldor> Guest3174, שלום, מה אתה צריך?
<Guest3174> קרתה לי תקלה מאד מוזרה
<Guest3174> הפעלתי במחשב תוכנה בשם
<Guest3174> test disk
<Guest3174> ומאז
<Guest3174> אחרי שעשיתי הפעלה מחדש
<Guest3174> windows
<Guest3174> לא עולה
<Guest3174> ובמקום זאת הוא כותב לי
<Guest3174> 1234F
<Guest3174> חיפשתי ברשת ומצאתי את האשכול הזה
<Guest3174> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=859101&s=642a2fab04e1a6509030319d18220f27
<Guest3174> ככה שהבנתי שיש קשר בין תוכנת אבונטו לאפשרות לתקן את המחשב שלי
<Guest3174> אני רק לא מבינה מה צריך לעשות
<amireldor> כמו שאביחי אמר, אובונטו זאת לא תוכנה אבל זה לא משנה. אין לך דיסק של חלונות אני מבין?
<Guest3174> יש לי בבית, אני כרגע בעבודה, במרחק של כמה שעות נסיעה
<Guest3174> וגם בבית אני לא בטוחה איפה זה
<amireldor> המחשב בעבודה עם הבעיה? בכל מקרה יש דיסק שמורידים וצורבים, והוא יודע לתקן בעיות כמו שיש לך
<amireldor> שניה אני מוצא את הלינק
<amireldor> לא חייבים לעשות את זה עם אובונטו
<Guest3174> אוקיי
<Guest3174> אני אשמח!
<Guest3174> זה מחשב נייד, שבאתי איתו לעבודה
<amireldor> Guest3174, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<amireldor> אני חושב שההודרה של ה־7MB מספיקה
<amireldor> רק תצטרכי דיסק או USB לצרוב עליה את ה־ISO
<Guest3174> יש שם מלא להורדה
<Guest3174> איזה מהם?
<Guest3174> GRUB2?
<amireldor> נראה לי זה סבבה http://forja.cenatic.es/frs/download.php/file/1564/super_grub2_disk_hybrid_2.00s1-beta5.iso
<amireldor> זה הראשון
<amireldor> רגע בעצם
<amireldor> יכול להיות שהוא לא מספיק
<amireldor> בעצם זה בסדר
<Guest3174> אני מורידה
<Guest3174> רגע
<amireldor> במקרה שהכל בסדר את צורבת את ה־iso על דיסק, מכניסה למחשב ומדליקה, Detect any OS
<amireldor> ואז הוא אמור להראות תפריט שמאפשר לפתוח חלונות
<amireldor> בתוך חלונות אחכ' צריך להריץ עוד פקודה שתתקן את הבעיה
<Guest3174> אני צורבת את זה על און קי 2 ג'יגה
<Guest3174> זה בסדR?
<Guest3174> זה בסדר?
<amireldor> רגע
<amireldor> לצרוב על דיסק און קי אומר שאת מאבדת את כל המידע עליו וכנראה תצטרכי לפרמט אותו אחכ' מחדש כדי להשתמש בו
<amireldor> זה לא רק להעביר את הקובץ iso, אוקיי?
<Guest3174> כן, זה לעשות אותו bootable
<Guest3174> דרך
<Guest3174> ultraISO
<Guest3174> נכון?
<amireldor> כנראה, לא עבדתי עם UltraISO
<amireldor> אני לא בטוח אם זה הדיסק המתאים, כי אני לא יודע אם החלונות יודע לתקן את עצמו אחרי שמעלים אותו
<amireldor> כמובן שאם את לא אוהבת חלונות אפשר להתקין אובונטו, או אולי אפילו במקביל
<amireldor> אבל זה ייקח יותר מכמה דקות
<Guest3174> כרגע זה רק על חלונות
<Guest3174> ייתכן שהחלונות לא יתקן את עצמו אחרי זה?
<amireldor> שניה אני מחפש
<amireldor> ותגידי תודה רבה כי אנשים יכעסו עליי שאני עוזר לך להישאר על חלונות :)
<Guest3174> אוקיי, תודה ענקית
<amireldor> זה התחיל את החלונות?
<amireldor> זה 7 או XP?
<Guest3174> 7
<amireldor> זה הריץ חלונות כבר?
<Guest3174> אני באמצע לצרוב אותו על האוןקי
<amireldor> כמה גדול זה? זה לא 7 מגה?
<amireldor> אחרי שתעלי את החלונות 7, תצטרכי להוריד תוכנה מפה: http://neosmart.net/EasyBCD/
<amireldor> ואז לעבור על המדריך פה: https://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Recovering+the+Windows+Bootloader+with+EasyBCD
<amireldor> נראה לי זה יעבוד
<amireldor> בינתיים אני נעלם
<amireldor> את יכולה לנסות לתפוס אותי עם השם שלי בהודעה
<Guest3174> אוקיי.
<amireldor> מה 11 מגה? הסופר גארב דיסק או ה־EasyBCD?
<Guest3174> סופר גארב
<Guest3174> זה בסדר?
<amireldor> כן
<Guest3174> אוקיי, כשאני צורבת ב
<amireldor> אבל למה לוקח כל כך הרבה זמן לצרוב אותו?
<Guest3174> ultraISO
<Guest3174> על איזה תקן לצרוב?
<Guest3174> usb hdd?
<Guest3174> או
<Guest3174> usb hdd +
<Guest3174> או
<Guest3174> zip?
<amireldor> לא יודע, נסי hdd
<Guest3174> ok
<Guest3174> ניסיתי
<Guest3174> HDD
<Guest3174> והמחשב לא מעלה ממנו
<Guest3174> אז ניסיתי
<Guest3174> HDD +
<Guest3174> גם לא הצליח
<Guest3174> אני כרגע מנסה
<Guest3174> hdd v +
<Guest3174> לא
<Guest3174> אני מנסה כעת
<Guest3174> HDD + V2
<Guest3174> נראה
<Guest3174> נראלי שחסרה קודם התוכנה עצמה
<Guest3174> כי החלק של 11 מגה נראה כמו התיקון, לא?
<Guest3174> אבל קודם צריך את החלונות באופן כללי
<Guest3174> נכון?
<Guest3174> מישהו פה???
<Guest3174> אני חייבת עזרה!
<moshe742> Guest3174, מה הבעיה?
<Guest3174> test disk אני נכנסת למחשב, אחרי שהשתמשתי בתוכנת
<Guest3174> ומייד נכתב לי
<Guest3174> 1234F:
<Guest3174> מכיר תקלה כזו?
<moshe742> לא ממש, כמה את מבינה במחשבים? פשוט שאדע איך להסביר :)
<Guest3174> אהמממ, לא מבינה ברמה גבוהה
<Guest3174> אבל הצלחתי לצרוב את אבונטו על און קי
<Guest3174> ולהפעיל איתו את המחשב
<Guest3174> gpartedואז לראות שב
<Guest3174> רשום לי
<Guest3174> unallocated
<moshe742> כמה כוננים את רואה דרך ה-gparted?
<amireldor> נשמע שנדרסה טבלת המחיצות
<Guest3174> יש סיכוי לשחזר?
<Guest3174> אני רואה רק כונן אחד
<moshe742> עקרונית כן, אבל אני לא יודע איך לשחזר דבר כזה
<moshe742> איך הפעלת את האובונטו?
<moshe742> הוא אמור לראות לפחות 2 כוננים אם הפעלת אותו מה-DOK (דיסק און קי)
<Guest3174> ultraISO על און קי, באמצעות צריבה דרך
<moshe742> מה הגודל של הכונן שאת רואה דרך ה-gparted? האם הוא בגודל של הכונן שיש לך על המחשב שעושה את הבעיות?
<Guest3174> dev/sdb אוקיי, עכשיו כשאני לוחצת שם למעלה על
<Guest3174> אני רואה עוד כונן
<Guest3174> של 1.8 ג'יג
<moshe742> אוקי, מה  הגודל של הכונן של המחשב שעושה את הבעיות?
<Guest3174> 298 Gib
<moshe742> ואת רואה אותו ב-gparted? הוא צריך להיות אחד הכוננים שיש שם
<Guest3174>  אני רואה אותו
<Guest3174> כתוב עליו
<Guest3174> unallocated
<moshe742> ואין בו כלום חוץ מזה? אם זה המצב זה אומר שמחקת את המידע שהיה עליו
<moshe742> עקרונית אפשר לשחזר את זה, השאלה אם את מוכנה להשקיע כסף עבור זה, מדובר על כמה אלפי שקלים לכל הפחות כנראה, או לקוות שאפשר לפתור את זה באמצעות תכנות, אבל אני לא יודע כמה זה קל
<Guest3174> וואו!
<Guest3174> לא ייאמן
<Guest3174> רגע ומה מופיע באשכול כאן?
<Guest3174> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=859101&s=642a2fab04e1a6509030319d18220f27
<moshe742> כן, זה יכול לפתור את זה תאורתית
<Guest3174> מה אני אמורה לעשות?
<Guest3174> יש לך כוח וסבלנות להדריך אותי?
<Guest3174> פשוט האנגלית שלי לא הכי טובה גם ככה ואני לא ממש שולטת
<moshe742> אני לא יודע אם זה יהיה פשוט להסביר, יש לך גישה למחשב שעושה את הבעיות ולאינטרנט בו זמנית?
<Guest3174> כן
<Guest3174> אני מחוברת משם לרשת דרך אבונטו
<Guest3174> ומכאן (שזה מחשב אחר) וגולשת כאן
<moshe742> אוקי, העיקרון פשוט אבל צריך לתרגם חלק מהדברים
<moshe742> האם יש לך את התכנה של testdisk?
<moshe742> את צריכה להוריד אותה ולפתוח אותה (לעשות unzip וכדומה) באובונטו (אני מניח שכרגע האובונטו רץ על המחשב שצריך לתקן)
<Guest3174> נכון
<Guest3174> test disk יש לי את התוכנה
<Guest3174> איפה במחשב המקולקל או במחשב הנוכחי?
<moshe742> היא צריכה להיות על המערכת שתריץ את זה על המחשב המקולקל, אז במקרה הנוכחי על האובונטו
<Guest3174> אוקיי, להתקין את זה שם?
<someone235> moshe742, היא נכנסה ל-GPARTED
<someone235> ונראה שהמחיצות שלה שבורות
<someone235> כתוב כאילו הכל
<someone235> unallocated
<moshe742> someone235, נכון, אבל יש פיתרון עם testdisk וזה אפילו בקוד פתוח :)
<Guest3174> אוקיי
<Guest3174> אני מורידה ומתקינה את test disk
<Guest3174> מכאן?
<Guest3174> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Guest3174> כן?
<moshe742> כן
<moshe742> למה? אין לך את זה עדיין?
<Guest3174> היה לי אותו על המחשב המקולקל
<Guest3174> והמחשב המקולקל כרגע
<Guest3174> לא קיים
<Guest3174> הנה, הורדתי את זה מכאן
<Guest3174> זה טוב?
<Guest3174> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download
<moshe742> זה בסדר גמור
<Guest3174> מעולה, הורדתי על כונן מיוחד ועכשיו הולכת לחבר לאבונטו
<Guest3174> אוקיי, יש לי שם רשימה של קבצים בפנוכו
<Guest3174> test disk  אני זוכרת שאני אמורה ללחוץ על
<Guest3174> אבל יש שם שני סוגים
<Guest3174> אחד
<Guest3174> test disk 8
<Guest3174> והשני
<Guest3174> test disk static
<Guest3174> את איזה מהם להפעיל?
<moshe742> את צריכה להפעיל את זה מהשורת פקודה
<moshe742> את יודעת איך להגיע לשם?
<Guest3174> לא ממש
<Guest3174> אני יכולה ללמוד עכשיו
<moshe742> איך נראה השולחן עבודה במערכת? אני צריך לדעת איך להסביר לך איך להגיע לשם :)
<moshe742> איזו גרסה של אובונטו הורדת?
<Guest3174> אני מביאה לך צילום מסך
<Guest3174> http://i39.tinypic.com/30nc4dz.png
<Guest3174> לעשות צילום מסך נוסף
<Guest3174> ?
<moshe742> אוקי, תלחצי על הסמל של אובונטו בצד שמאל למעלה, זה אמור לפתוח לך מקום בו יש הרבה אייקונים
<moshe742> תחפשי שם terminal או אם את בעברית אז מסוף
<Guest3174> אני בעברית
<moshe742> אוקי, אז זה יקרא מסוף אני חושב
<Guest3174> ואני לא יכולה לכתוב מילה אחת באנגלית באבונטו
<moshe742> אוקי, זה הרבה יותר חמור כי תצטרכי לכתוב באנגלית במסוף
<moshe742> אוקי, כנסי לאייקון בצד שמאל של גלגל שיניים, שם צריך להיות אפשרות להגדרות מקלדת
<Guest3174> אוקיי, איפה?
<moshe742> נכנסת לשם?
<Guest3174> כן
<Guest3174> test editor?
<Guest3174> tes\xt*
<Guest3174> text*
<moshe742> דקה, אני אוריד את המערכת גם כן ואריץ אותה על הנייד, אבל זה יקח זמן
<Guest3174> אוקיי, אני ממש מעריצה את זה, אתם ממש מצילים מליארד מסמכים ולויודעת מה עוד שהיו על המחשב
<Guest3174> :'(
<moshe742> הורדת את 13.04, נכון?
<moshe742> אגב, מאיפה את? אולי יהיה קל יותר להיפגש ולהריץ את זה ביחד
<Guest3174> אני מירושלים, אבל כרגע בעבודה
<Guest3174> הגירסה שלי היא 12.04.2 LTS
<Guest3174> הנה את הגירסה הזו נתנו לי מקודם להוריד
<Guest3174> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?release=lts&bits=32&distro=desktop&status=zeroc
<moshe742> טוב, אני אוריד את שתיהן (התחלתי עם 13.04, אבל עכשיו הוספתי גם את 12.04)
<moshe742> איפה את עובדת? באזור ת"א במקרה?
<Guest3174> אני ירושלמית ואני שם כעת
<Guest3174> אתה גם?
<moshe742> לא, אני מאזור ת"א (אור יהודה), אבל אם את מגיעה לאזור ת"א (בהנחה וזה לא דחוף לך או שלא נצליח לפתור את זה עכשיו) אז נוכל לשבת על זה פנים אל פנים וזה יהיה קל יותר
<Guest3174> אוקיי, אני מקווה מאד מאד שזה כן יהיה אפשרי הפעם
<Guest3174> אבל אם לא נצליח, ניפגש
<Guest3174> כי מה שיש בתוך המחשב כרגע, דחוף לי להיום, ברמה מטורפת
<Guest3174> כולם בעבודה פה רוצים להרוג אותי למה אני לא משחררת את החומר מהמחשב, ואני משקרת לכולם כי אני מחכה למישהו
<Guest3174> לא אמרתי שפשוט הרסתי את הכוננים של המחשב שלי
<Guest3174> :(
<moshe742> amireldor, אתה יודע אם 12.04.2 היא כמו 13.04? אני לא מצליח להוריד את 12.04
<Guest3174> אתה לא מצליח להוריד מהקישור הזה?
<Guest3174> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?release=lts&bits=32&distro=desktop&status=zeroc
<Guest3174> אולי אתה צריך של 64 סיביות?
<Guest3174> יכוליות?
<moshe742> אני מוריד את ה-64, אבל זה לא משנה, זו בעיה בהורדה, כך שאם כבר אולי אצטרך להוריד בסוף את ה-32, עקרונית אם יש מחשב שלא יודעים אם הוא 32 או 64 אז עדיף להשתמש ב-32 כי זה עובד על כל מחשב של היום שהוא לא ארם
<Guest3174> אה, אוקיי
<Guest3174> אגב, בשבילי זו הפעם הראשונה שאני עושה התידדות עם לינוקס
<moshe742> בכל מקרה, אני מוריד מהאתר הרשמי של ההפצה, אז זו לא הבעיה :)
<Guest3174> אוקיי
<moshe742> זו מערכת מומלצת, בקוד פתוח (גם כמו התכנה שאת משתמשת בה כדי לשחזר את הדיסק שלך)
<Guest3174> טוב לדעת, אולי יום אחד נעבור ללינוקס וזהו
<moshe742> אישית אני מעדיף פדורה, אבל תמיד לינוקס זה עדיף על חלונות :)
<Guest3174> טוב לדעת
<Guest3174> אגב, אני צריכה להסביר מה קרה פה
<moshe742> לא הבנתי למה היית צריכה לעשות את מה שהרס את הכוננים?
<Guest3174> היה לי כונן חיצוני עם מלא מוסיקה, שיום אחד כל התקיות שם התהפכו לתקיות בג'יבריש ולא היה אפשרי להכנס לתיקיות
<Guest3174> test disk אז מישהו הציע לי לנסות לתקן את זה עם התוכנה הזו
<Guest3174> וככל הנראה עשיתי את הכל על הכונן של המחשב במקום על הכונן החיצוני
<Guest3174> :(
<moshe742> השאלה מה גרם לזה? הרי יתכן שמשהו בעדכון של חלונות דפק את זה, לא סביר שזו בעיה של מחיצות..
<moshe742> הקבצים עצמם עבדו?
<Guest3174> איזה?
<Guest3174> איזה קבצים?
<moshe742> התיקיות היו בג'יבריש, ואני מניח שגם הקבצים שהיו בתוך התיקיות, אבל אם את עושה דאבל קליק על קובץ כזה, הוא עובד?
<Guest3174> לא, לא היתה אפשרות להכנס אפילו לתוך התיקיות האלה
<moshe742> אהה, אוקי, אז יתכן שהבעיה היא בכונן באמת, לפחות כשניסית להריץ את התכנה על הדיסק הנכון זה עזר?
<moshe742> טוב, אני מעלה
<moshe742> את אובונטו על הנייד
<moshe742> טוב, אני צורב מחדש, מקווה שאין בעיה בקובץ שהורדתי
<Guest3174> אוקיי
<Guest3174> אני מחכה
<Guest3174> הבעיה בכונן נשארה
<Guest3174> וחוצמיזה, הרסתי את המחיצות של הכונן המקומי של המחשב
<Guest3174> :(
<Guest3174> מקורה?
<moshe742> כן
<Guest3174> אז אתה גם על אותו דסקטופ?
<moshe742> איך שמת את המערכת על ה-DOK? כלומר זה מותקן או שזה במערכת מקבילה לדיסק חי?
<Guest3174> זה על DOK
<moshe742> איך שמת את זה על ה-DOK?
<Guest3174> שמתי את זה באמצעות צריבה אימג'
<Guest3174> ultaISO עם התוכנה
<Guest3174> מכיר?
<moshe742> את התכנה לא, אבל אני מבין את הרעיון אני מקווה, נראה לי שזה משהו שמריץ את המערכת כמו שאני מריץ, בהתחלה היית צריכה לבחור אם להתקין את המערכת או להתנסות איתה, נכון?
<Guest3174> נכון
<Guest3174> ועשיתי להתנסות
<Guest3174> !העניין הוא שברגע שבוחרים שהיא תעבוד בעברית, איפשר לכתוב בתוכנה אות אחת באנגלית, מעצבן
<moshe742> זה לא בעיה, צריך להגדיר את היכולת כתיבה באנגלית, זה הכל
<Guest3174> אה, אוקיי
<Guest3174> איפה מגדירים זאת
<Guest3174> ?
<moshe742> אוקי, כנסי לגלגל שיניים שיש לך בסרגל משמאל שנמצא השני מלמטה
<moshe742> נראה כמו גלגל שיניים ומעליו מפתח שוודי
<Guest3174> עם מפתח שבדי כזה?
<moshe742> בדיוק
<Guest3174> אוקיי
<Guest3174> נכנסתי
<moshe742> אוקי, כנסי ל-KEYBOARD זה עם סמל של מקלדת
<Guest3174> נכנסת
<Guest3174> ?ו
<moshe742> למטה יש לך לינק ל-keyboard layouts
<moshe742> כנסי לשם
<Guest3174> רייט
<Guest3174> אני בפנים
<moshe742> שם יש לך אפשרות לעשות reset to defaults
<moshe742> תעשי את זה
<Guest3174> עשיתי
<Guest3174> us עכשיו יש לי אנגלית
<moshe742> זה יגרום לשפת הכתיבה שלך להיות אנגלית, מכיוון שאנחנו לא צריכים עברית לא צריך לעשות עוד משהו בנושא
<Guest3174> ועברית
<Guest3174> מעולה
<Guest3174> כן, עובד עכשיו גם אנגלית גם עברית!
<moshe742> יכול להיות, לא בדקתי אם אפשר להחליף שפה, אבל יכול מאוד להיות שכן
<moshe742> בכל מקרה לא נגענו במערכת אז מה שיש בעברית ישאר בעברית
<moshe742> ויש עברית מלאה במערכת אם זו התקנה מלאה
<moshe742> עכשיו צריך ללכת ל-terminal
<Guest3174> איפה?
<moshe742> תלחצי על המקש עם הסמל של חלונות
<Guest3174> dash home?
<moshe742> כן
<Guest3174> אוקיי ושם טרמינל?
<moshe742> כן
<Guest3174> לחצתי
<moshe742> זה יפתח לך חלון של שורת פקודה, שם צריך להריץ את הפקודות עבור ה-testdisk
<Guest3174> אוקיי
<Guest3174> איזו פקודה?
<Guest3174> נכון, נפתח חלון של שורת פקודה כזו
<moshe742> אוקי, איפה התיקיה של testdisk על ה-DOK?
<Guest3174> הורדתי אותה מקודם
<Guest3174> לא בדקתילאן היא ירדה
<moshe742> הורדת אותה דרך האובונטו?
<Guest3174> כן
<moshe742> אוקי, סביר שזה בתיקיה downloads
<Guest3174> TMP זה נמצא בתיקיה שנקראת
<Guest3174> זה תקין?
<moshe742> אוקי, כנסי לתיקיה הזו באופן הגרפי ותלחצי על ctrl ועל המקל L
<Guest3174> באופן הגרפי?
<Guest3174> מה הכוונה?
<Guest3174> אני כבר בתוך התיקיה
<moshe742> אוקי, מה הפלט של ls
<Guest3174> תסביר את כוונתך
<moshe742> את בתוך התקייה של TEMP ושם יש את התיקיה או הקובץ שהורדת, נכון?
<Guest3174> נכון
<moshe742> אני רוצה לראות את זה, אז אני צריך שתקלידי בטרמינל את הפקודה ls ותלחצי אנטר, את הפלט אני רוצה לראות
<Guest3174> ?IS אני צריכה לכתוב בשורת הפקודה
<moshe742> כן, באותיות קטנות LS
<Guest3174> אוקיי
<Guest3174> ?ואז צילום מסך ולהעלות לכאן
<moshe742> גם טוב
<Guest3174> ?לשלוח כאן או בפרטי
<moshe742> אפשר פה
<Guest3174> אוקיי
<Guest3174> http://www.interload.co.il/upload/5755998.png
<moshe742> אוקי, תקלידי cd /tmp ותלחצי אנטר
<Guest3174> ?סי די רווח סלש טי אם פי
<moshe742> כן
<Guest3174> עשיתי
<moshe742> את אמורה לראות שהשורה השתנתה למשהו שנגמר ב-TMP בשורת פקודה, נכון?
<Guest3174> !נכון
<moshe742> אוקי, עכישו תקלידי את הפקודה sudo testdisk-6.13/testdisk_static ותלחצי אנטר
<moshe742> הכל אותיות קטנות
<Guest3174> אוקיי
<Guest3174> ?testdisk פעמיים
<moshe742> רגע, טעות שלי
<Guest3174> אז?
<Guest3174> פעם אחת?
<moshe742> לא, צריך לפתוח את הקובץ קודם, לא פרסת אותו, כרגע הוא מכווץ כמו ב-RAR
<Guest3174> אוקיי
<Guest3174> אז לחלץ?
<moshe742> כן, יהיה קל יותר לעשות את זה בגרפי, את יכולה פשוט לעשות דאבל קליק על הקובץ של ה-testdisk ותפתח לך תוכנה, שם תלחצי על extract ותבחרי בתיקיה home שצריכה להיות לך בצד
<Guest3174> תחלק את המשפטים שלך לשורות
<Guest3174> כי אני לא מצליחה לתפוס מה אמרת
<moshe742> אוקי, תעשי דאבל קליק על הקובץ של testdisk
<Guest3174> עשיתי
<moshe742> יפתח לך חלון, בחלון שנפתח תלחצי על extract או חלץ
<Guest3174> נכון
<Guest3174> הוא שואל אותי איפה לעשות את החילוץ
<Guest3174> איפה אני בוחרת?
<moshe742> תעשי את זה או ל-tmp או ל-ubuntu
<Guest3174> או שאל אותי איפה לעשות חילוץ, במסמכים, תמונות, מוסיקה או סרטים
<Guest3174> עשיתי על מסמכים
<Guest3174> ?TMPלהעביר את זה ל
<moshe742> כן
<Guest3174> דקה
<Guest3174> ?ועכשיו
<Guest3174> ?test disk8 להפעיל את
<moshe742> אוקי, תחזרי לטרמינל ושם תקלידי שוב ls כמו קודם, האם יש לך עכשיו פעמיים את testdisk?
<Guest3174> ?test disk static או
<Guest3174> מה להקליד?
<moshe742> אוקי, עכישו תקלידי את הפקודה sudo testdisk-6.13/testdisk_static ותלחצי אנטר
<Guest3174> ?test disk static או test disk 8
<moshe742> static
<Guest3174> test disk?ופעמיים
<moshe742> כן
<Guest3174> אוקיי
<moshe742> המערכת כרגע נמצאת מחוץ לתיקיה של testdisk ולכן צריך לכתוב את התיקיה ואת הקובץ
<moshe742> רגע, במקום 6.13 תכתבי 6.14
<moshe742> כלומר sudo testdisk-6.14/testdisk_static ותלחצי אנטר
<Guest3174> זהו
<Guest3174> עכשיו אני מבינה למה זה לא הלך
<moshe742> כן, הוא בטח לא מצא את הקובץ/תיקיה
<Guest3174> נכון
<Guest3174> רגע
<Guest3174> צריך איזה רווח ליד הסלש?
<Guest3174> כי הוא עדיין לא תופס
<moshe742> לא סביר, את יכולה להעתיק לפה את השגיאה?
<Guest3174> מעתיקה
<Guest3174> http://www.interload.co.il/upload/1844894.png
<Guest3174> אתה רואה?
<Guest3174> כן?
<moshe742> אוקי, תקלידי cd ./test ולאחר מכן תלחצי על tab פעמיים, זה אמור להשלים לך את מה שחסר ותלחצי אנטר
<Guest3174> cd ./testdisk_static?
<moshe742> אוקי, משהו פה מוזר, מה יש לך בדיוק בתיקיה שאת נמצאת בה?
<moshe742> תקלידי LS באותיות קטנות ותביאי לי את הפלט
<Guest3174> אוקיי
<Guest3174> הנה הוא
<Guest3174> http://www.interload.co.il/upload/7689656.png
<Guest3174> ?מה אתה אומר
<moshe742> אוקי, תקלידי cd ./testdisk-6.14-WIP ואנטר
<Guest3174> אוקיי
<moshe742> אם אין שגיאה תקלידי sudo ./testdisk-static
<Guest3174> לחצתי
<Guest3174> תראה מה התוצאה
<moshe742> איפה התוצאה?
<Guest3174> http://www.interload.co.il/upload/4694985.png
<Guest3174> הנה
<moshe742> יש משמעות לאותיות קטנות וגדולות, לכן כשעשית את ה-CD זה לא עבד, כתבת את ה-WIP באותיות קטנות במקום גדולות
<Guest3174> אוקיי, יאו, אני מצטערת
<moshe742> את יכולה להקיש על החץ למעלה ולגלול כך בין הפקודות הקודמות שעשית, תמצאי את הפקודה האחרונה של ה-CD ותקני אותה, אחרי זה זה אמור לעבוד
<Guest3174> אוקיי
<Guest3174> עכשיו זה נהיה טוב
<Guest3174> Sכי ה
<Guest3174> נהיה אחרי המילה הזו
<Guest3174> עכשיו אני ציכה להכניס את הטסטדיסק סטטיק, נכון?
<moshe742> אוקי, עכשיו את הפקודה עם ה-SUDO, שם הכל באותיות קטנות
<moshe742> כן, אבל חשוב שיהיה שם את sudo בהתחלה, כי זה מאפשר לך לעבוד עם הרשאות גבוהות יותר ואז מותר לך לעשות דברים שכמשתמש רגיל אי אפשר לעשות
<Guest3174> כן, אני מתחילה, רגע
<Guest3174> הנה צילום מסזך
<Guest3174> מסך
<Guest3174> http://www.interload.co.il/upload/2903045.png
<Guest3174> מה אתה אומר?
<moshe742> אוקי, זה עובד, עכשיו נשאר לקוות שזה יעשה את מה שאנחנו רוצים שזה יעשה
<moshe742> תבחרי no log, גם ככה אני לא יודע אם אני אבין את הלוגים של זה
<moshe742> מדובר על כונן של מחשב נייד, נכון?
<Guest3174> כן
<moshe742> אוקי, עכשיו אמור להיות לך מסך של הכוננים שיש לך מחוברים, האם את רואה כונן בגודל של הכונן של המחשב הנייד?
<Guest3174> ? ואז אנטר no log
<moshe742> את עדיין במסך הראשון? זה ששלחת לי?
<Guest3174> כן
<moshe742> אז כן
<moshe742> no log ואז אנטר
<Guest3174> אוקיי
<Guest3174> כן אני רואה את הכונן של המחשב
<Guest3174> לעשות עליו אנטר?
<moshe742> אוקי, באמצעות מקשי החיצים תבחרי אותו ותלחצי אנטר, אל תשתמשי בעכבר ליתר ביטחון
<Guest3174> אוקיי
<Guest3174> עכשיו נפתחו לי מלא אפשרויות
<moshe742> עבר למסך של שמות כמו intel, efi וכאלה?
<Guest3174> נכון
<Guest3174> intel pc partition
<moshe742> תבחרי באפשרות שהוא סימן
<Guest3174> מה הכוונה?
<moshe742> פשוט תלחצי אנטר
<Guest3174> על מה?
<moshe742> מה מסומן שם?
<Guest3174> על האפשרות הראשונה
<Guest3174> INTEL
<moshe742> אוקי, אז תבחרי בה
<moshe742> ב-INTEL
<Guest3174> להיות בטוחה
<Guest3174> רגע, אני מביאה צילום מסך
<moshe742> אני מסתמך על ההסברים שלהם כי אני לא מכיר את הנושא הזה, ואם התכנה מזהה שעשינו טעות היא תתריע בהמשך
<Guest3174> http://www.interload.co.il/upload/4943399.png
<Guest3174> ללחוץ על האפשרות הראשונה?
<moshe742> נראה לי שכן
<Guest3174> אוקיי
<Guest3174> לחצתי
<Guest3174> ואז?
<moshe742> לבחור ב-analyze
<moshe742> אחרי האנטר הוא אמור להציג את המצב הקיים, תשלחי תמונת מסך של זה
<Guest3174> אוקיי
<Guest3174> הנה
<Guest3174> http://www.interload.co.il/upload/7487071.png
<Guest3174> ?מה אתה אומר
<moshe742> אוקי, תבחרי ב-quick search ואנטר
<moshe742> נקווה שהוא ימצא את המחיצות החסרות, או יאפשר לעשות חיפוש עמוק (אמורה להיות אפשרות כזו בהמשך), אחרת אין לי מושג איך להמשיך
<Guest3174> לחצתי אנטר
<Guest3174> testdisk ואז נפתחה לי התוכנה
<Guest3174> testdisk כאילו, התיקיה ששם יש את התוכנה
<Guest3174> וזהו
<moshe742> זה אמור להריץ את החיפוש ולעלות באחוזים, תשלחי תמונת מסך
<Guest3174> טעות שלי
<Guest3174> אתה צודק
<amireldor> שלום שוב
<moshe742> amireldor, אמרת שתדבר איתי על העיצוב של האתר אתמול, מה קרה?
<amireldor> moshe742, יותר תכנים, פחות עיצוב
<moshe742> גם טוב, אבל בכל מקרה לא דיברת, נו, נו, נו :)
<amireldor> לא יודע אני קצת לא בעניין הזה עכשיו
<amireldor> אולי מחר בערב, יש לי פגישה אינטרנטית עם מר רוטמן
<amireldor> אני פשוט מנסה לארגן את הזמן בין חיים עבודה ותוכנה חופשית
<moshe742> אוקי, סבבה, אגב, מה אמרת שאתה עובד?
<moshe742> ומתי אתה מדבר עם עמיחי? אני רוצה לדבר איתו גם כן אז אני לא רוצה להפריע
<moshe742> Guest3174, מה קורה עכשיו? המערכת אמורה לשאול אם לעשות חיפוש אחר מחיצות
<Guest3174> כן
<Guest3174> רגע אני מעלה
<Guest3174> http://www.interload.co.il/upload/8719279.png
<amireldor> moshe742, אני מדבר איתו מחר בתשע. אני עובד עם איזה לקוח על איזה אתר
<moshe742> Guest3174, אוקי, אני מקווה שזה יחזיר אותנו למסך הזה בהמשך
<moshe742> תסמני את הראשון (זה שמסומן בכוכבית) ותלחצי אנטר
<moshe742> Guest3174, בעצם רגע
<Guest3174> נו מה?
<moshe742> תלחצי על P ותראי אם הקבצים נראים כמו שהם אמורים להיות על מחיצה של חלונות
<moshe742> או לפחות שאפשר לקרוא את השמות וכדומה
<moshe742> הרעיון הוא לראות אם לא טעינו בדרך וכדומה
<moshe742> תעשי את זה על כל אחת מהמחיצות שהוא מצא ותראי אם זה נראה כמו שזה אמור להיראות
<Guest3174> אוקיי
<Guest3174> אני מעלה
<Guest3174> אוקיי?
<Guest3174> ???כאן :(
<Guest3174> ?כולם הלכו לישון
<Guest3174> טוב, אני נשארת כאן
<Guest3174> אין לי הרבה ברירות, בכל מקרה
<moshe742> Guest3174, אני עוד פה
<Guest3174> הו, נרגעתי
<Guest3174> ראית מה שלחתי לך?
<moshe742> עדיין לא
<Guest3174> פרטי
<moshe742> אוקי, אני מבין שהורדת את hirens boot cd
<moshe742> נכון?
<Guest3174> בעבר
<Guest3174> התייאשתי ממנו
<Guest3174> יש לי ברקע עוד מחשב עם תקלה רצינית
<Guest3174> וניסיתי לתקן אותו דרך התוכנה הזו
<Guest3174> ואז קרתה לי התקלה האיומה הזו
<Guest3174> אז בנתיים הנחתי למחשב ההוא
<Guest3174> וכרגע מנסה להציל את המחשב הזה
<Guest3174> כאילו, כדי לעשות סדר, אז אני מדברת עכשיו על מחשב נייד שהיה בפעולה עד יום שישי
<Guest3174> שהורדתי, היה בשביל לנסות להכנס לתוך מחשב נטבוק אחר hurens bootה
<Guest3174> שתקול אצלי כבר יותר משנה אני חושבת
<Guest3174> אז כרגע אני לא מזכירה אותו
<moshe742> אוקי, תלחצי אנטר
<Guest3174> אוקיי
<Guest3174> לוחצת, זה לא עושה כלום
<Guest3174> נראלי אני צריכה ללחוץ על אותיות באנגלית
<Guest3174> כמו שרשום שם למטה
<Guest3174> לא?
<moshe742> את עדיין במסך של הרשימת קבצים?
<Guest3174> כן
<moshe742> אוקי, תלחצי על Q
<moshe742> תבדקי שגם 2 השורות האחרות נראות בסדר
<moshe742> האם את יודעת כמה מחיצות היו לך במחשב לפני שהרסת אותו?
<avihay> וואו, אתם עדין יושבים על זה
<Guest3174> "לפני שהרסת אותו"
<Guest3174> 2
<moshe742> איזה 2?
<Guest3174> ב
<Guest3174> C
<Guest3174> D
<Guest3174> אז כן,
<moshe742> אוקי, ואיזה חלונות זה?
<Guest3174> תסתכל על השורה האחרונה למטה
<Guest3174> http://www.interload.co.il/upload/8719279.png
<Guest3174> תראה שעדיין נשאר זכר מהמחיצות
<Guest3174> אתה רואה?
<moshe742> הענין הוא שהוא מוצא 3 מחיצות, אני רוצה לוודא שזה בסדר
<Guest3174> ?מה ההסבר
<moshe742> בחלונות 7 ואולי גם בויסטה יש מחיצת שחזור שהמערכת יוצרת בהתקנה של המערכת
<Guest3174> אוקיי
<Guest3174> analyse cylinder בנתיים, הוא כרגע עורך
<Guest3174> כנראה מקודם זה היה רק על השחזור של המערכת, אז זה היה קצר
<moshe742> לחצת על אנטר אחרי המסך ששלחת לי?
<Guest3174> כן
<moshe742> קודם זה היה מה הוא רואה שאפשר לשחזר, עכשיו הוא עושה את השיחזור אני חושב
<Guest3174> לא נראה לי
<Guest3174> quit כי עשיתי
<Guest3174> זוכר?
<Guest3174> יצאתי מהראשון ואז עשיתי אנטר על השני
<Guest3174> analyse ועכשיו הוא
<Guest3174> על השני
<moshe742> זה לקח הרבה זמן גם בראשון?
<Guest3174> לא ממש
<Guest3174> עכשיו זה ארוך
<moshe742> טוב, כשזה מסיים אני רוצה לראות מה המסך שאת רואה
<moshe742> יכול להיות שעכשיו הוא עושה את כל העבודה לפני הכתיבה לדיסק ויכול להיות שהוא עושה משהו אחר, בלי לדעת מה הוא עושה קשה לדעת איך להמשיך
<Guest3174> אוקיי, אז ניתן לו לעבוד ברוגע
<Guest3174> בנתיים מוסיקה
<Guest3174> הוא עומד כרגע על 14 אחוז
<Guest3174> 15
<moshe742> קחי בחשבון שאני לא אוכל להמשיך מ-21.30 ולא יודע לכמה זמן, אבל אחרי זה אוכל להמשיך לעזור (מדבר עם הבוס בעבודה)
<Guest3174> אוקיי,
<Guest3174> 17 אחוז
<Guest3174> 22 אחוז
<Guest3174> 27
<Guest3174>  34
<Guest3174> 40
<moshe742> Guest3174, חזרתי
<Guest3174> ::)
<moshe742> אני מניח שזה סיים
<Guest3174> כן
<Guest3174> המחשב לא היה לידי
<Guest3174> דקה
<moshe742> Guest3174, פה?
<Guest3174> כן
<Guest3174> http://www.interload.co.il/upload/3387277.png
<Guest3174> מה אומר?
<moshe742> המחיצה הזו לא יכולה לעבור שחזור
<moshe742> תלחצי אנטר ותראי מה קורה שם
<Guest3174> חזרתי
<Guest3174> פה?
<Guest3174> הנה השלב הב
<Guest3174> הבא
<Guest3174> http://www.interload.co.il/upload/6026881.png
<Guest3174> מה לעשות כעת?
#ubuntu-il 2014-05-28
<kaki> hi
<kaki> my name is kaki'
<kaki> im looking for my friend pipi
<kaki> help me find my friend
<Avihay> check in the toilet!
#ubuntu-il 2014-05-30
<Matrix_Op> תודה :*)
<Matrix_Op> שלום..
#ubuntu-il 2015-05-30
<Naimgti121> Hi
<liran_a> שלום
<liran_a> אני מנסה להתקין אופיס 2010 ללא הצלחה, יש כאן מישהו שיוכל לעזור?
#ubuntu-il 2016-05-30
<avichai> שלום יש כאן מישהו
